# Fixed - CPU usage 100% and laptop really slow



## Trickyrf (Aug 31, 2008)

For weeks my laptop was getting slower and then I found that the CPU usage was 100%. Checking TechSupportGuy gave some clues so I searched for the programs greedily using CPU power - it shouldn't be 100% (my Dad's PC is about 5-20%). Sure enough the two culprits were Apples' software updater (49%) and HTC's software uploader (40 odd %). I ended those processes and my laptop is working much faster. Hope this helps others reading this for clues on why their PC is slow.


----------



## carly9523 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi I'm having the same problem and I have apple installed on my laptop what settings do I need to go to.. To solve this as my laptop is running as slow as a snail.


----------



## Trickyrf (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Carly. There is a temp fix and a permanent fix, assuming your CPU overload problem is caused by the Apple software. The temp fix is something you do immediately you boot up. Before you open any programs do ctrl-alt-delete and start Task Manager. If you click on the Processes tab (I am using Windows 7 but I guess it is roughly the same for other OS), then at the bottom click on 'Show processes from all users'. You can then click on the 'CPU' column to find out what is eating up your power (it'll show the most % use at the top) or the 'Image name' column. I'm betting that Applemobiledeviceservice.exe is the program that is most guilty. Highlight it and then click 'End process'. This is will disable it for your current session until you switch off and reboot again (I think).

The permanent fix is just that (although it is reversible). Simply follow the instructions here http://www.ghacks.net/2009/06/07/di...erviceexe-ituneshelperexe-and-ipodserviceexe/

Basically you are disabling permanently the Apple software for iPod etc. Since I don't have an iPod or use iTunes then it isn't a problem for me. I assume it is if you use Apple products. It is all self-explanatory. There are three fixes you can do, but the first is the main one. I did the first two, but not the last one where you disable the *iPodService.exe* as it seemed to be alot of work for no big gain and you never know you might need it.

Hope that helps. I think Apple are really irresponsible for having a program that devours so much power.


----------

